# HP Connected interfering with printing



## Chocolatecake (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all,

A client of mine is having problems printing on her new Windows 8, HP laptop. If she tries to print a webpage in Google Chrome, HP Connected pops up, requiring her to register, which she doesn't want to do (why should she?) She can print webpages from IE. And, she could print emails from Hotmail, but then HP Connected started popping up there too. 

I'm guessing that this is a bloatware issue. Could it be a case of uninstalling HP Registration Service? If so, I've read that this isn't always that easy to do. 

Any advice very much appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*What is HP Connected Remote? (from Hewlett-Packard)*



> HP Connected Remote allows you to remotely browse, search, and playback media on your PC from anywhere in your house using a smartphone or tablet. Using your smartphone or tablet as a remote, you can wirelessly control your favorite media applications, such as Windows Media Player, Windows Media Center, iTunes.


Go to Search and type *appwiz.cpl*, Right click the *appwiz* results and *Run As Administrator*. Uninstall *HP Connected Remote* software.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the same problem. My printer had been assigned as a WIFI printer on my network. I reset my router, and the problem was resolved. Try that and see if it corrects your issue.


----------

